# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng (Đồng Tháp) - du lịch miền Tây

## thietht

Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng nằm trong khu vực rừng tràm thuộc ấp 6, xã Gáo Giồng, huyện Cao Lãnh, tỉnh Đồng Tháp, cách trung tâm Tp. Cao Lãnh khoảng 17km. Khu du lịch này có 36ha sân chim với 15 loài chim cùng hàng trăm loài động thực vật và thuỷ sản.


Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng được thành lập từ tháng 3/2003. Tại đây có 15 loài chim nước sinh sống và làm tổ quanh năm như: trích mồng đỏ, cồng cộc, le le, vịt trời, diệc, điên điển..., nhiều hơn hết vẫn loài cò trắng hàng chục nghìn con khiến rừng tràm này được xem là vườn cò lớn nhất hiện nay ở vùng  Đồng Tháp Mười. Lúc bình minh hay hoàng hôn, rừng tràm Gáo Giồng sống động, nhộn nhịp hẳn lên với tiếng chim gọi đàn và từng đàn cò trắng từ bốn phương trở về tổ. Vào mùa nước nổi, trên các cánh đồng đàn cò trắng cần mẫn kiếm mồi tạo nên một cảnh đẹp ngoạn mục. Các lung sen - nơi quy tụ hàng nghìn con trích mồng đỏ về đây vui múa, nhộn nhịp suốt ngày. Trên bãi ăn của trích, hàng nghìn con dạn dĩ, mồng đỏ ối trên bộ lông xanh lam thư thả nhổ những cọng năn tươi non, thỉnh thoảng chúng cất tiếng gáy hay “trình diễn” những vũ điệu tuyệt đẹp. 


Trước khi vào thăm vườn chim, hướng dẫn viên sẽ phát cho du khách ống nhòm và mời lên đài quan sát cao 18m. Từ đây, du khách có thể bao quát gần như toàn bộ vườn chim. Sau đó, đội xuồng chèo tay đưa du khách tiếp cận khu vườn chim. Tới vườn chim bạn sẽ thấy nhiều loài chim trước mắt du khách, một cảm giác bạn được hòa quyện với thiên nhiên.


Gáo Giồng chia thành 4 khu với trên 70km kênh phân lô, 20km đê bao khép kín. Đây là vựa cá nước ngọt lớn vào bậc nhất hiện nay ở vùng Đồng Tháp Mười. Sản lượng cá tự nhiên khai thác hằng năm hơn 30 tấn, nhiều nhất là cá lóc, cá rô, cá thát lát. Với nguồn thức ăn tự nhiên phong phú nên rất nhiều loài chim nước đã khéo chọn đây làm nơi sinh sống, quần tụ.

Tại đây có loài rau đồng vượt nước như bông điên điển, bông súng, rau dừa, rau mát tạo nên một khung cảnh khá hấp dẫn du khách. Vào mùa khô, nơi đây có thể tổ chức cắm trại dưới những tán rừng tràm, tham quan các sân chim hoặc câu cá. Du khách sẽ được thưởng thức các món đặc sản truyền thống của vùng Đồng Tháp Mười như cá lóc nướng gói với đọt sen, lá sâu nhái chấm với mắm me, rắn nướng mọi, cá linh nấu canh chua bông điên điển, mắm kho chấm với rau dừa, rau mát, bông súng và nhấm nháp rượu mật ong tràm tinh khiết.

Đến với Gáo Giồng, không những nghe chim hót trên cây, bạn còn được nghe tiếng cá quẫy đuôi mời chào dưới nước. Những câu thơ:

"Xin mời ghé chốn quê tôi xứ này
    Quê tôi vừa đẹp vừa hay
    Dưới sông cá lội, chim bay trên trời"
Quả thật không sai. Thuỷ sản ở đây vô cùng phong phú với nhiều loài cá như cá lóc, cá bông, cá sặc, cá chốt, cá lăng, cá bống, cá nhái… , đặc biệt là loài cá linh từ Biển Hồ Campuchia vào mỗi mùa nước lên lại lũ lượt kéo về từng đàn đông vui…




Gáo Giồng đẹp nhất vào mùa nước nổi. Lúc ấy, nước từ sông Mêkông kéo về phủ ngập cánh đồng, biến Gáo Giồng thành một ốc đảo giữa trời nước mênh mông, rực lên màu vàng hoa điên điển, màu tím hoa súng pha lẫn sắc hồng của những cánh sen, màu xanh mướt của rừng tràm. Đến đay du khách có thể thưởng thức những món ăn đậm chất Nam Bộ, nhâm nhi rượu đặc sản từ rượu nếp pha với mật ong tràm, ngả mình trên chiếc võng đong đưa, đón những luồng gió mát rượi, bạn sẽ cảm nhận hết sự thanh bình, yên ả nhưng cũng không kém phần độc đáo của khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng.

Nhờ có hệ thống giao thông thuận lợi cả bằng đường thuỷ và đường bộ nên số lượng du khách đến với Gáo Giồng ngày càng tăng. Họ đến để tham quan và tận hưởng bầu không khí trong lành, yên tĩnh. Điều thú vị đối với bạn là có dịp ngồi trên những chiếc xuồng ba lá nhẹ êm len lỏi giữa các con rạch hay nằm trên võng đung đưa dưới tán lá tràm mát rượi.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour Mekong – Du lich & khám phá 13 tỉnh Đồng Bằng Sông Cửu Long* - *Tour Mekong - Du lich & kham pha 13 tinh Dong Bang Song Cuu Long*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## thunhunguyet

trèo thuyền ở rặng cây kia thì thick nhỉ

----------

